# New Fluval Spec



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

sparklewina said:


> Add a small heater to the filter compartment to accommodate tropical dudes, like a Betta. Alternatively I'm also considering two African Dwarf Frogs OR some Forktailed Rainbow Fish.


Spec is a little small for a betta IMO. I know people keep them in tiny tanks, but they’re actually a good size fish. What about shrimp? Or a big apple snail (I know it sounds boring, but I really like mine!). 




sparklewina said:


> Also, I'd like to try to avoid using CO2 but I do really want this tank to be pretty. Can I get away with it?


I don’t use any CO2 with my 6G Bookshelf tanks and the plants are doing GREAT. No hair algae. Great growth. 



sparklewina said:


> Substrate? 3 inches of substrate in such a little tank seems like a lot. I'm hoping my chosen plants can manage with less. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated!


Yes, but you may need to use weights for some plants. I had to do so with things that were top heavy and that the corries would displace.


----------



## sparklewina (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, so I got some Fluval Stratum and a Coffeefolia and have started cycling it.

But I'm still totally torn about inhabitants for this tank. There do not appear to be a lot of pictures around the net of what other folks have done with theirs. This is the only one I have found. (sad! about what happened to it!)


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

the coffeefoilia shold do great.they are very sturdy little plants. 

ive seen betas kept in way smaller.....yes i know eveyone hates it when i bring up that betas have been kept in dishes nevermind bowls for a veryyyyy long time.

all kidding aside though a trio of sparkling gouramis and a couple rcs would be just about right for it just imo. maby an otto...


----------



## sparklewina (Feb 10, 2011)

I found the perfect first inhabitant for this tank. I was leery of the betta idea because of the small size of the tank, but people keep them in less than 2 gallons all the time (not that that is ideal, but I think conscientious water maintenance is the key and spoiling your fish with attention doesn't hurt). I was checking out the female bettas at the pet store, remarking on how petite they were and I figured that the Spec is more suited for a petite female betta than a large male with trailing fins, depending on decor. 

So I brought her home along with a thermometer and a used heater given by a friend. The aquascape is coming along. When it's all together I'll take some pics! 

In the meantime, name suggestions for a cute little blue and white female betta?


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

horizon


----------



## sparklewina (Feb 10, 2011)

BLARG!!!!!! 

Fish, one day after being officially named (Blueish) decided to jump out of the dang tank and land on a piece of junk mail and old dog hair. No idea how long she was there, the husband was home but didn't notice - he estimates it was only a few minutes and she wasn't that dry when we found her. 

Stupid me for underestimating her aim - I had forgotten that this had happened once before with one of our bettas and a similarly narrow escape rout. Husband ran to the store for some Melafix and Stress Coat and she literally perked right up. Swimming and breathing now but obviously this has been an upsetting experience for all. 

Please send good fish vibes!


----------



## sparklewina (Feb 10, 2011)

P.S. Water parameters as of yesterday were 100% perfect. She is a very vigorous little fish, if I had to hazard a guess as to why she jumped I would say it was either because she believed that she could, or because the flow of the pump, even on the lowest setting is pretty strong when she swims right in front of it. The rest of the tank seems pretty placid and she gets around it just fine. I have it turned off right now because her fins are damaged.


----------



## sparklewina (Feb 10, 2011)

Fish is doing miraculously well.








Added some more crystals so the tank looks presentable enough to share an image.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

awsome choice, lol and its nice to see someone else with the spec. nice to see you found my thread too! That tank has recoverd and is almost as good as it was before, on the other hand my tank is coming together too, almost got all the supplies i need before i start the process! Good luck with the tank, keep me posted!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

v369 said:


> ive seen betas kept in way smaller.....yes i know eveyone hates it when i bring up that betas have been kept in dishes nevermind bowls for a veryyyyy long time.




I could keep a human being alive in a closet too, but they wouldn't be happy about it . . . just because something survives doesn't mean that it's thriving there and just because it has/can be done, doesn’t mean we have to continue to perpetuate such treatment. 

*getting off soapbox now* 

My LFS has itty-bitty microrasboras that would work well in something like this, and shrimp are always an option.


----------



## sparklewina (Feb 10, 2011)

Now with plants!


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Any updated photos? Interesting and unique with the crystal.


----------

